# Hyatt Frequently Asked Questions



## WalnutBaron (Jul 14, 2017)

For those who may have missed TUGBrian's message, a new item has been added to the Hyatt stickies under the header "Useful Links and Info About Hyatt Timeshare Ownership". Thanks to TUGBrian and Kal, we now also have a Hyatt FAQ sticky. Here's the link if you want to learn more about Hyatt.

With this addition, I believe we have all relevant information on the new forum. I still would like to improve and extend our annual maintenance fee sticky and will try to work on that in coming weeks, but all of the basic stuff is there.

Enjoy!


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thank you WalnutBaron for the time and work you are putting in for the Hyatt section and also your  interesting and detailed comments!


----------



## LurkerBee (Jul 15, 2017)

At the bottom where you list reputable agents, the website if incorrect for Don Heisler.  Its actually http://keywestfltimeshare.com/  (i.e., it needs the fl in the url given)


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 15, 2017)

LurkerBee said:


> At the bottom where you list reputable agents, the website if incorrect for Don Heisler.  Its actually http://keywestfltimeshare.com/  (i.e., it needs the fl in the url given)


Thanks, Lurker. I will ask TUGBrian to make that correction.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 15, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Thank you WalnutBaron for the time and work you are putting in for the Hyatt section and also your  interesting and detailed comments!


You're most welcome. It's been fun to dig in and help make the new Hyatt forum as informative as possible for Hyatt owners and those interested in learning more about HRC.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 15, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Thank you WalnutBaron for the time and work you are putting in for the Hyatt section and also your  interesting and detailed comments!


I echo that sentiment. You are a true assert and much appreciated!


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you WB and everyone who is pitching in and also with answering questions.


----------



## JustynaC (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you for this valuable info!  I am looking to buy at SH and was wondering if there is a ROFR spreadsheet?

Again, thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 21, 2017)

JustynaC said:


> Thank you for this valuable info!  I am looking to buy at SH and was wondering if there is a ROFR spreadsheet?
> 
> Again, thanks for all the hard work!


Yes, Kal has kept a ROFR sheet for a number of years. His website is www.bywindkal.com. Included there is a link to his spreadsheet. Kal, would you mind shooting an email to TUGBrian to see if he'll post your spreadsheet on the sticky Board?


----------



## JustynaC (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you very much!  But I must be doing something wrong because when I click on the link all I get is a page that says Welcome and a Google search box.  I didn't see any link to Hyatt.  Am I missing something?


----------



## alexadeparis (Jul 21, 2017)

Add /hvc.htm


----------



## tomvc (Jul 22, 2017)

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCResorts.htm


----------



## Kal (Jul 22, 2017)

JustynaC said:


> Thank you very much!  But I must be doing something wrong because when I click on the link all I get is a page that says Welcome and a Google search box.  I didn't see any link to Hyatt.  Am I missing something?


Here's the detailed link:
http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/ROFR/ROFRResults.pdf


----------



## JustynaC (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you, Alexa!

But, here's what I get when I add that to the original link:

*Error 404 - Not Found*
The document you are looking for may have been removed or re-named. Please contact the web site owner for further assistance.

Maybe one of these days, I'll figure it out!


----------



## JustynaC (Jul 22, 2017)

Sorry, I missed the other posts.  Thanks a bunch Kal and Tom!


----------

